# Raptors Holding A Press Conference At 2 Pm February 28th 2006



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

hmmm...there holding a press coference? I wonder what it will be about?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

It will be broadcast live on raptors.com, but I assume you can also watch it on Raptors TV and maybe The Score.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

speedythief said:


> It will be broadcast live on raptors.com, but I assume you can also watch it on Raptors TV and maybe The Score.


It will be on The Score


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

On right now, 

This is so big for this franchise, I almost can't believe that it's actually happening


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> hmmm...there holding a press coference? I wonder what it will be about?


good q. i'm hearing things about getting sheed's expiring deal. i got a few sources. not saying anything. just saying. 

and. lol. heard things about the spurs shopping duncan's massive deal. LOL. you wish, pop! i call that thing "capspace muncher"!!! lol. capspace murderer!!! lololol. good luck, pal.

i don't know if they'll talk about the duncan contract at the presser.

good thing we got rid of grunwald and babcock, though. those guys couldn't draft!!! (vince carter, tracy mcgrady, mo pete, chris bosh, charlie v and a few others notwithstanding.) haha- hahaha. rufuel arrugo!!! LOL. *lol*. good pick! you already got chris bosh and you pick... this guy. whatever. at least grunfeld's gone now.

i think i heard that they're gonna change the team name, too. i don't know. i just have some sources. i heard the "capotes". not saying anything. just saying. that'll be awesome.

i';m so happy we'll finally get sheed's expiring contract. even if we never use the capspace, we'll still have capspace forever. duncan. lol. lmao. rotfl. and rasheed has a championships all over his resume! he might only be here for 30 games but at least he'll win us a championship. at least we'll get that before the team moves to albuquerque. 

canada. lol. canada. lol.

peace


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

TRON said:


> On right now,
> 
> This is so big for this franchise, I almost can't believe that it's actually happening


my thoughts exactly..this is a huge corner we are turning :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm listenning to it on the Fan in class right now.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

good stuff, im watching a live broadcast via raptors.com


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

what?

Hoffa is coming out of the closet?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Reporter Questions

His thoughts on leaving phoenix.
-coaches coach, players play. 
-will always feel a part of that current team, sharing with its ups and downs 
-good time to leave that franchise the way it is. 

Leaving the organization that his family built.
-complete change from what was there before, moving away from what his familty built. 
-encouraged his father, jerry, to sell the team at the time. 
-felt confident that he can write his own story in toronto. 
-fruitful experience integrating himself onto new situations regarding robert sarver and his staff. -taught sarver how to run a basketball franchise to those with no experience running a basketball franchise. 
-business is still business, and feels that selling the franchise to sarver was the right decision.

Felt towards the quickness of the hiring process.
-once he heard that Rob was relieved of his duties, permission to speak came soon after. 
-tanenbaum and co. had a determined deadline on when he wanted things to be done. 
-took longer than tanenbaum and co. expected because of his emotional attachment to the city. 
-in the end, felt the move to toronto right decision.

Reactions upon the time he was granted permission to speak.
-no idea that he would be approached so soon. 
-two years ago, peddie asked about colangelo and his future. At that time, he felt obligated to see things through during ownership change. Felt that he owes that much to the franchise that his family built.

Thoughts on current staff and players.
-Sam has a clean slate. 
-doesn't believe in telling the coach how to coach, but rather more focused in forming a relationship with the coach. 
-feels now is not the right time to make any coaching change, especially with the progress of the players. 
-very obvious that bosh is to be resigned. Felt the need and timeline to sign Bosh was similar to the situation with amare. 
-Most importantly, wants Bosh to know he's an important piece in moving forward.

How to handle decisions.
-everything he had done in Phoenix is based on a group concensus, ranging form his own advisors to the coaching staff. 
-wants all the basketball-related personnel on board before making changes. 
-collects information and pieces things together before going on forth with the decisions. 

Why Toronto?
-very interesting situation. 
-Toronto is a world class city, alot of attributes Phoenix doesn't have. 
-sees the organization is well respected and well run. 
-great foundation laid here, as well as pleased with the situation he has been given.

What's your vision?
-in the short run, bring everyone together and make everyone work for the same goal. 
-build around young core, letting them play. 
-put simply, vision is success is excellence. 
-also wants to make Toronto an ideal destination for free agents. 

Was it about the money?
-wasn't so much about the money, though it did make the decision easier.
-moreso about the need for change, away from Phoenix.

Prejudgements on the organization
-well run and organized. 

Thoughts on the lack of stability in the past.
-thinks they hired him for stability. 
-basketball wise, not up to par but shown flashes of greatness. 

(Forgot the question)
-when the opportunity came up, can't think of a better place to really show what he's made of on his own.

Toronto's tax perception.
-money helps take care of things. 
-thinks taxes and what not is a misconception and thinks the issue has very much subsided. 
-believes there's not much cost difference playing in toronto than new york or los angeles. 
-focused on changing the culture.

What made you say yes to toronto?
-great educational opportunity, in regards to finally running a franchise without his father. 
-not afraid of cold weather. 
-stresses that a move is needed from phoenix. 
-feels this is the right opportunity and the right time. 
-Toronto is an ideal fit for everything, concerning his personal situation or his family's situation.

How will things be run?
-feels Richard is a very capable executive and understand how to run a franchise. 
-basketball-wise, the group will overview all basketball related decisions. 
-he will have full autonomoy that fits with the budget and the plan. 
-there are still major decisions that needs board approval. 
-feels comfortable, and if he didn't like the way things run, he wouldn't be here today. 
-likes the board's vision.

Relationship with Wayne.
-Wayne is his senior advisor, another opinion to ideas and thoughts, and in some cases direct advice on what to do and where to go. 
-Wayne's experience in combination with his own is a vital part of the process. 
(swtiches over to Wayne)
-he and Jerry have had parallel career paths. 
-has watched over Bryan's career and his growth in Phoenix. 
-feels Bryan has got "it", and looks forward to working with Bryan. 

Father's reaction.
-very encouraging. 
-encouraged to explore other oppotunities while he was in phoenix. 
-very supportive and proud. 

Address the coaches yet?
-addressed with them over the phone yesterday, as well as before today's practice. 
-intents on spending more time with each one individually. 


Bosh's Reactions From Practice
Bosh
-likes the move
-pleased with the moves he's made in phoenix
-excited to have him
-his hiring spells a positive outlook for the organization's future
-about coaching changes, it's a possibility but he wants to express own thoughts on the current coaches (well pleased with the current coaches)
-bryan has offered an open door to any player's thoughts and feedback on current and future endeavours
-communication is always good between the GM and players
-can't speak for everybody, but he thinks the unanimous decision was to have sam stick around
-he thinks this organization is working for stabiliity, so keeping sam and embry around would only improve the situation
-sees stability as a key piece on team success, i.e. top teams in the league have held stability
-sees this as a good step in his decision to re-sign


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to trick again."


Nice work.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)




----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Where were the rag writers today? None of them were in attendance.

Looks like BC will be able to handle the media pressure. He wasn't exactly bursting with personality today but he is sharp and doesn't seem to get too hung up on specific talking points or cliches.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

trick said:


> -likes the board's vision.



is colangelo bigging up BBB.net?


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> is colangelo bigging up BBB.net?


i think he meant board by MLSE. lol


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

On a lighter note:








Bryan Colangelo









Nicolas Cage

:eek8:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

If you havent seen the press conference.....you can *watch* it here.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ballocks said:


> good q. i'm hearing things about getting sheed's expiring deal. i got a few sources. not saying anything. just saying.
> 
> and. lol. heard things about the spurs shopping duncan's massive deal. LOL. you wish, pop! i call that thing "capspace muncher"!!! lol. capspace murderer!!! lololol. good luck, pal.
> 
> ...





huh???????????


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

trick said:


> On a lighter note:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












if nicolas cage and lance armstrong had a baby, that baby would look like bryan colangelo


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

One thing I noticed was that Peddie went out of his way to mention that Bryan understands the "international basketball scene".


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bryan is on the Fan & Rogers Sportsnet right now.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Barbara Colangelo

Has family in Europe, a better flight from TO than PHX that's for damn sure.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Bryan is on the Fan & Rogers Sportsnet right now.


 What happened there? Anything different said?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I found it interesting that he said if Embry wasn't apart of our organization, he wouldn't have come here.

So no Babcock, no Colangelo. Heh.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

vigilante said:


> I found it interesting that he said if Embry wasn't apart of our organization, he wouldn't have come here.
> 
> So no Babcock, no Colangelo. Heh.


 yeah i was thinking that too, funny how somethings turn out


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Okay, enough of the rose-sniffing and it's time to take a look at the negatives of Bryan's career. The thing that stands out foremost is that a Suns team with him in charge never sniffed an NBA Finals. With all the hoopla we rave about him regarding free agent signings and draft history, the farthest a Bryan-run team ever got was a WCF, which has been done once in 2004-2005.

He's still relatively young for a GM (40) and the current trend as he leaves in Phoenix is certainly an impressive one, but I will question his ability to mold a *true* contending team.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

trick said:


> Okay, enough of the rose-sniffing and it's time to take a look at the negatives of Bryan's career. The thing that stands out foremost is that a Suns team with him in charge never sniffed an NBA Finals. With all the hoopla we rave about him regarding free agent signings and draft history, the farthest a Bryan-run team ever got was a WCF, which has been done once in 2004-2005.
> 
> He's still relatively young for a GM (40) and the current trend as he leaves in Phoenix is certainly an impressive one, but I will question his ability to mold a *true* contending team.


 but remember the west's top teams are alot better then the Easts, Detroit is the best team in the league but other then that, Miami's chances are getting worse by the season due to shaq ageing, Indiana has never lived up to the hype, Cleveland has LBJ but they are far from contending from a title,

while he had to go up aganst LA with Kobe and shaq, the spurs, the mavs who chocked late but were still good, the kings had a long run of being a good team also


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

trick said:


> Okay, enough of the rose-sniffing and it's time to take a look at the negatives of Bryan's career. The thing that stands out foremost is that a Suns team with him in charge never sniffed an NBA Finals. With all the hoopla we rave about him regarding free agent signings and draft history, the farthest a Bryan-run team ever got was a WCF, which has been done once in 2004-2005.
> 
> He's still relatively young for a GM (40) and the current trend as he leaves in Phoenix is certainly an impressive one, but I will question his ability to mold a *true* contending team.


gimme a break...if he can make our team into the suns, i don't care if we never get past the second round of the playoffs. 

this franchise needs to get back to the post season first and foremost.


----------



## CHRISBOSH4 (Aug 16, 2005)

crimedog said:


> gimme a break...if he can make our team into the suns, i don't care if we never get past the second round of the playoffs.
> 
> this franchise needs to get back to the post season first and foremost.


youre right


----------

